# Purebred Maltese?



## Musa15 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello, I recently purchased this baby girl from a puppy store (before I did my research and realized I was supporting a puppy mill). This is my second Maltese and she looks very different from her sister. She is 13 weeks old and it seems like her head is unusually small, the hair around her head is thinner and a different texture, furthermore she doesn’t have the long hair around her muzzle it looks like it stays short. She is 13 weeks and 3lbs. She is a very playful pup and is super sweet. I am definitely going to do more research next time I’m in the market for a fur baby. Do you think she is full Maltese?


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi! She is adorable. I think she looks like a full maltese. I don't think her head is small either. My Nani is 100% maltese, I have her pedigree 3 generations back on both sides and a DNA test, and she looked very similar at the same age. Here is a picture of her around 13ish weeks.


----------

